# Lance's Lipoma



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*

Saying a big prayer for Lance!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Lance....and Max too!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Can I sit with you while we wait? Max is having the exact same surgery today. It should be done by now, I'm sitting here clutching my phone, waiting for the vet to call.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

GOOD luck Lance and Max!!

I hope that you can both run freely and enjoy the park without restrictions asap!!
But in the meantime have a very relaxing and healing Christmas.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lance is home, very groggy and laying weird on his bed.
Things went well.
Have pills to give and triple-biotic to put on the stitches.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*

So glad that Lance is home!!
Keep us posted.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is home, no antibiotic for the stitches, oral meds
He's restless, but trying to nap


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Prayers to Max and Lance, may you both heal quickly!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

well, Max is running around like a nut today in spite of my efforts to keep him quiet.
He isn't showing any signs of discomfort at all, so I've only given one pain pill - last night when he was restless and panting a bit
I hope Lance is doing as well!

We started the antibiotics last night - after I went to the store for yogurt. Not sure if anyone mentioned this to you, but yogurt and pumpkin helps to prevent the diarrhea that is sometimes caused by the antibiotics.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lance is doing well, here is the incision, sorry don't mean to gross anyone out.









He's doing pretty good, has been itchy so he's been wearing a t-shirt








Sierra didn't know what to make of Lance as he cried a lot the first night.
She wasn't her ALPHA self that night, she laid next to him quietly.
He still licking his leg where his IV was, but not stopping him. I figure it's better than the incision. He also had some wart-y growths removed from his left hind leg so that has to remain covered as there are stitches there too.
Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers.
He's been sleeping on a Earthing mat and I think it is helping his healing.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

what is an Earthing mat?
Wow, his incision is a LOT bigger than Max's. Poor baby!
(I took a picture of Max's too)
And Max says to tell Lance that he had to wear that t-shirt too and he didn't like it!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending mega healing vibes to ultra handsome Lance.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lance is doing well... the incision is healing nicely, he's t-shirtless today as we can monitor him.








Stitches still there, until later this week.
His hock is still sore, but giving him a break today from the bandage.
but will re-wrap that later today.
IV location has taken a beating with his licking, so will probably bandage it tomorrow before I leave for work, and try to it a break to heal too.
Here is the info link about Earthing... and his mat.
Earthing & Grounding Products | Earth Grounding Kits, Mats, Sheets, Pads & More
thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers for my baby boy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw this post -- that's something that two goldens had the same procedure on the same day. Lance's incision looks great. Three of my goldens had lipomas. MacGyver and Mikey had the small fatty lipomas on their sides and I had them removed even though they were just fat. Both dogs were fine and I never had any recurrence. Now with Harley, he had an infiltrative lipoma on his front limb. Those are really invasive and they come back with a vengeance.

Glad to see both boys are doing well.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow that looks amazing! Good work Lance and his loving team!
We look forward to the photos where he eventually goes back to visit the dog park he he


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for the link, I will check into it!
Max had company over last night and played like he had never had surgery. (I wasn't a witness, I trusted hubby to keep him quiet, silly me!)
His stitches come out on Monday. 
It IS pretty amazing that they had the same surgery on the same day, and they're both recovering so well, too.


----------

